# Woo Hoo!  Scored on a Craigslist meat slicer!



## johnswa (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been wanting a professional grade meat slicer for years after hearing all of the nightmares about the plastic cheap jobs out there.  I finally found a Craigslist add from a guy who's family sandwich shop closed a couple years ago and the only thing he kept was a Berkel 827a meat slicer.  He needed room in his small apartment and had to get rid of this heavy appliance.  This is a $1300 slicer and he was asking $350 for it!  I called and for grins asked what his bottom dollar was on it and he said $275!  I picked it up today and there was no way I was haggling further on this beautiful 12" unit!  It had a few years worth of veg oil build up, but a lil elbow grease and this thing was cleaned up and working like new!  Heck, if I didn't like it, I could sell it for twice what I paid for it!  I love this thing and can't wait to slice up some sausage, pepperoni, salami etc!  One thing I have to say about cleaning aluminum though... don't use easy off oven cleaning spray!  I oxidized the aluminum, but I'm sure that I can find a product that will shine the aluminum like new.  That's the next project.  I didn't have a lot to slice today, but after sharpening up the blade I ran an onion through it for a test drive and it worked flawlessly!

http://www.berkelequipment.com/berk...?brand=berkel&cid=18&scid=50&pid=2177&gid=357


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Congrats great deal


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice score!


----------



## venture (Mar 1, 2012)

Yep!  Gotta be careful with aluminum.  Even dishwasher detergent can cause problems there.

If that baby has all the parts and aligns well, it looks like you got a steal!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet deal JohnSWA...Congrads !!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice score:) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Have fun and Happy smoking :)


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## sprky (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice score


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## alelover (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice deal. Aluminum gets etched pretty easy. I put my big nut from my meat grinder in the dishwasher by mistake and it's all grey now.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 2, 2012)

Good score! Try Flitz polish on the aluminum. They make a polishing ball that attaches to a drill that works pretty well, or you can use any polisher or buffer. Doing it by hand would be a bit of work, though possible I guess.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2012)

Great score! Awesome slicer!


----------

